# Wife made me a custom ashtray!



## Rook83 (Apr 8, 2013)

She glued labels from all the cigars I smoked when I started getting into this hobby...thought it was a cool idea!


----------



## Wanker (Feb 22, 2014)

Sweet! I like it.


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

Keeperrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## GnarlyEggs (May 29, 2013)

What ashtray did she use as the base? I would love to buy one and tell my wife she should make one!


----------



## Wanker (Feb 22, 2014)

GnarlyEggs said:


> What ashtray did she use as the base? I would love to buy one and tell my wife she should make one!


Was thinking the same thing.


----------



## Cigar-Enthusiast (Feb 2, 2014)

fuente~fuente said:


> Keeperrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


+1 
I see why you married her!


----------



## Laynard (Oct 10, 2013)

That's it, I'm telling my girl to do this ASAP.


----------



## Rook83 (Apr 8, 2013)

She got it from a dollar store in Texas...we are on the lookout for a bigger one also...but this is how she did it...
1) She used Mod Podge (some kind of craft glue...you can get it at Michael's or Hobby Lobby) on the front of the labels and attached it to the bottom of the ashtray.
2) She then used acrylic paint (we used brown) to cover the backs of the labels to make an even contour on the bottom of the ashtray...she used a foam brush to apply the pain...
It dried overnight...I'm looking online for other glass ashtrays that are large also so she can make some more...


----------



## Nature (Jul 30, 2012)

Pretty cool. Even cooler that she made it for you!


----------



## TCBSmokes (Sep 25, 2013)

Martha Stewart's got nothing on her. Very nice. :smile: TCB


----------



## A.McSmoke (Jan 9, 2013)

Awesome!!! Because she made, she supports your interest, and it just looks cool. My wife doesn't excel in arts & crafts LoL


----------



## copper0426 (Aug 15, 2012)

That looks awewome and it is a really nice sentiment. Thats a great woman.


----------



## teckneekz (Jan 25, 2014)

very innovative. Grats on a very thoughtful gift.


----------



## Branzig (Jul 14, 2013)

That thing is awesome.

I would never want to use it :lol:


----------



## MDSPHOTO (Sep 10, 2013)

We have a bottle of ModPodge in the garage that I have moved to 3 different houses and never had any idea what to do with it. Now I do, thanks to your wife for the great idea!


----------



## Cardinal (Jun 14, 2013)




----------



## Harley3381 (Nov 4, 2008)

Thats a cool ashstray and an even cooler wife you got there!


----------



## Tobias Lutz (Feb 18, 2013)

Very cool. It's nice that she appreciates your enjoyment of the hobby.


----------



## Rook83 (Apr 8, 2013)

MDSPHOTO said:


> We have a bottle of ModPodge in the garage that I have moved to 3 different houses and never had any idea what to do with it. Now I do, thanks to your wife for the great idea!


Because I've never heard of that, I thought she was trolling me hahaha...I'll never make fun of her craft skills again!


----------



## Rook83 (Apr 8, 2013)

Branzig said:


> That thing is awesome.
> 
> I would never want to use it :lol:


Tell me about it...I clean it after every use because I don't want it to look...ashy?


----------



## PlatinumRespect (Aug 16, 2013)

That looks excellent! Might have to ask the GF if shes up for a little project since she loves arts and crafts. Guess its time to start holding onto my bands.

I take it the Mod Podge dries thin and clear? Because the image of your ashtray appears to make the bands stick to the ashtray with no distortion or warping to the actual label. 

Could you take a pic of the sides/back?


----------



## Coasty (Mar 1, 2012)

What a great idea. Another great way to display your favorite bands. I'm on the lookout for a LARGE clear glass ashtray so I can copy her. Tell her thanks. I really like it.


----------



## beercritic (Feb 13, 2011)

Sweet. My wife makes mostly quilts & sock monkeys.


----------



## Tombstone (Aug 22, 2013)

Excellent work. I may have to steal her idea for a few trays around my place.


----------



## Charger Fan (Feb 27, 2014)

Sweeeeeet!!! Mass produce them and ebay for some extra cash.


----------



## Dual-500 (Feb 20, 2012)

Very nice.


----------



## DWStogie (Feb 25, 2014)

Youre a lucky man !!! She's a keeper.


----------



## ck475 (May 25, 2013)

cool!


----------



## Rook83 (Apr 8, 2013)

PlatinumRespect said:


> That looks excellent! Might have to ask the GF if shes up for a little project since she loves arts and crafts. Guess its time to start holding onto my bands.
> 
> I take it the Mod Podge dries thin and clear? Because the image of your ashtray appears to make the bands stick to the ashtray with no distortion or warping to the actual label.
> 
> Could you take a pic of the sides/back?


Sorry about the delay...yeah it dries clear...then on the back side of the labels (the part that would touch the table), she mixed acrylic paint and mod podge and made a backing to it...took about 24 hours to dry...here are the pics


----------



## Rook83 (Apr 8, 2013)

Pink Floyd Fan said:


> Sweeeeeet!!! Mass produce them and ebay for some extra cash.


hahaha i wish!


----------



## ck475 (May 25, 2013)

Kind of thought it was bigger than that. Then saw the notches were too narrow for a cigar.


----------



## CigarInspector (Aug 22, 2013)

That is definitely the coolest ashtray I've ever seen. Kudos to your wife for her mad crafting skillz.


----------



## crash-wizard (Sep 14, 2013)

Looks great!


----------



## Damselnotindistress (Aug 7, 2011)

Hey that's super nice!!! :clap2:


----------



## Incognito11 (Jul 18, 2013)

Turned out awesome!


----------



## Rook83 (Apr 8, 2013)

Thanks for all the compliments y'all...she wants to find a bigger ashtray and use just the labels of my preferred smokes (I don't smoke gurkha anymore and the acid i bought just out of curiosity)...If we find one, I'll post some links...


----------



## McFortner (May 13, 2007)

For the life of me, I can't figure out why my wife never does anything like this for me.

...oh, right, I'm divorced, that's why.


----------



## Keeper01 (Mar 1, 2014)

That's way cool and it's always nice to get a heartfelt gift from the wife!


----------



## maddevildog (Feb 23, 2014)

Nice


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

Sweeeet! 
Thanks for sharing the joy!


----------

